# Winston Salem Home Haunters Society Meetup (North Carolina)



## Muffy

kurtnotkirk.....I use to run the North Carolina Haunters Group. We had such fun getting together. Unfortunately my illness became worse & things just kind of fell apart, but some of the members have asked me about getting together again. They came from near & far. I am in Lexington and we had one couple that drove all the way from the coast for our gatherings. Froggyfathoms lives in Sanford & he has sent more than a few messages about getting together. Daveinthe Grave is from Concord. We had other members too.

Glad to see you are starting this, for sure I'm gonna try and make it. I sent a message to Dave too.

Here was our group:

http://www.collinwood841.com/NCHAUNTERS.html


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Hi Muffy,
Thank you for writing. I've been on this site now and again over the last couple of years, and have read about the great work you have done getting people together in the area, I was hesitant to set anything up, mainly because I didn't want to steal your thunder or anything. I know how much you love doing this stuff, and how much your illness has kept you from doing everything you want to do. I hope you can attend, and join in the fun. Also, if there is anything you feel that needs to be addressed, I appreciate your input. 
I recently ended a job that was keeping me away from home, and I thought that now was the right time to get something going. So, please come up if you can

Best Regards,

Kurt


----------



## Muffy

Oh how nice of you to say that. In no way are you stealing my thunder....trust me...as sick as I have been there is no thunder left! Lol!

I would be thrilled to see you start a group again, we all had such fun. I was afraid to start up again because I do ok awhile & then sometimes I'm really sick & can't get out of bed, so I'm afraid to take anything on. This was the worse year for us as I was bad enough that we were not able to open our haunt & just handed out candy. I swear this will never happen again. It was horrible not doing Halloween & then we had 1/2 the display up but started working on it to late & just could not get done.

I for sure am gonna try & come & I'll answer any questions you have & tell you about the experience of getting it started. I'll see if Dave & I can catch up with the old members.


----------



## Muffy

Have not been able to get ahold of Dave. I'm gonna have to pass on this meetup, hubby & I are both down with problems. Make sure you let me know how it goes.


----------



## thenightmarefamily

I wish there was a haunter group in my area.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Muffy said:


> Have not been able to get ahold of Dave. I'm gonna have to pass on this meetup, hubby & I are both down with problems. Make sure you let me know how it goes.


I'm very sorry that you and the hubby are having problems. Please be well! I will let you know if anything of import occurs. I'm not going to schedule one for december, but will start fresh in January.

Seasons Creepings,

K


----------



## Muffy

Well I ended up going to this meet this morning because I just had too!! lol I'm sure happy I went. This guy has a great agenda planned for those of us that share the passion of Halloween. All you North Carolina members raise your hands. This is a new venture that is just being formed and we will see it coming together over the next few months. 

I can tell you from experience when we all got together in the North Carolina Haunters Group we had such fun. I mean meeting on the board is one thing but getting together makes for a real different experience. I hope all the North Carolina members here will keep an eye on the board and watch where this goes. With planning started after Xmas we should see some information from this group...Winston - Salem Home Haunters Society Meetup. Wanna get some projects built or just hangout with Haunters, this is the group for you! Rally round the flag Haunters & Hauterettes! Lets Build!!

the Merry Muffster


----------



## Muffy

I am sticking this thought here..........Can we get a shout from the North Carolina members here on the board even if you belong to another group that may be getting together in other areas of the state. Also members here that do not belong to any type groups but might be interested in what a group does. Would be nice for all of us to get to know each other. Perhaps we could visit other groups when they get together & see how they run their clans!

Not to long ago Foggy Fathoms posted a thread calling out to North Carolina members, he had quite a few responses. Also looking for members who were involved with North Carolina Haunters group from 2008 - 2009.

For those of you that have never checked into, "Haunts, Gatherings & Conventions" section of this board, you may want to check in there cause that is really where we are suppose to post these type of messages. I always try to post a group get together here on the General board first to make sure everybody sees it.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I'd like to be included on all the information about the group. But I can't promise when I could make it to an actual meeting. I was in the old N.C. Haunters group.


----------



## Muffy

Dave glad to have you post here. Planning is in the works as we speak, will have more of an update after the holidays. We'll see who surfaces from the old group. I found Foggy's facebook page but have not gotten in touch with him yet. Will in the next couple of days. Not sure how Kurtnotkirk is gonna handle meets yet. I told him we kind of all tried to pitch in to do one at our houses with the exception of those that lived in apartments and such.

He has a lot to think about & I keep shooting him messages with things that we experienced starting our group. Do you have any issues that you would like to make a comment about in regard to how we ran our group, anything that might just give him ideas? Anything you would have liked to see changed?


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Hey Muffy, and Dave! I dunno if I can change the title of this thread, but I will look into it. Dave, the actual name of the meetup is now: Piedmont Triad Home Haunters Society, and that is the same on the FB page. I decided it needed to include a larger area, but forgot to change it here... Anywho, I hope you can be involved Dave, even if you can't make it in person, it would be great to have you participate, as I am certain that you have alot to offer! ok, now to see if I can change it.

Blood and Guts,

Kurt


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Hey Everyone! I kinda messed up, and forgot that I changed the name of the meetup group. The official name is the Piedmont Triad Home Haunters Society, on meetup.com. Also, check out the facebook page by the same name!

Sorry about that, chief!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks a lot, Kurt! I'll definitely try to be as involved as I can.

Muffy, I can't think of anything I would have changed about our group. I think we all just did the best we could with the short times we had together.


----------



## JasonB5449

Crap, I missed it. I would have made the trip down! Kurt, do you have a link to the FB page? I didn't have any luck searching for it.


----------



## Badger

I live in the Charlotte area and would be interested in attending meetings...


----------



## kingschaff

*nc haunters*

Hello everyone..live in the charlotte area and would love to be included in this!! Always excited about Halloween


----------



## Joven76

Hello all... I run the halloween haunters of the triangle group on Facebook. Even though I originally opened this group to those in the triangle of NC, we have members from all over NC. You are all welcome to join, and even though we haven't had our first official meet up yet, a few of us have met outside of Facebook.

We are planning a group meeting for after the holidays, in the spring of course, but we are all a great group of haunters who enjoy posting our latest builds, finds, or questions.

Check us out and feel free to ask to join.


----------



## JasonB5449

Found you guys and sent a request!


----------

